# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  لـــكـــي لا نـــنـــســـى .. (مدينة حيفا)

## هدوء عاصف

هدوء عاصف - منتديات الحصن 


*لــكــي لا نــنــســى* 
*مدينة حيفا المحتلة*  












"حيفا"، كلمةٌ عربيّة من "الحيفة" بمعنى "النّاحية"؛ و"حف" بمعنى "شاطئ". وقد سُكِنَت حيفا ومنطقتها منذ ما قبل التاريخ المُدوّن، حيث اكتُشِفَت في مغارات جبل الكرمل وكهوفه هياكلٌ بشريةٌ تعود إلى العصر الحجري القديم. والعرب الكنعانيون هُم أوّل مَن سَكَن حيفا وديارها وبنوا وعمّروا الكثير من مُدُنها وقراها.


 

مدينة حيفا هي مركزٌ لقضاءٍ يحمل اسمها. وهي وجه فلسطين البحري ومنفذها الرّئيسي للعالم الخارجي. و ثالث كبرى مدنها بعد القدس ويافا. وهي ذات موقع جغرافيّ مهمّ، حيث تقع على الساحل الشرقي للبحر الأبيض المتوسط وبالقرب من رأس خليج عكّا الجنوبي. وتتكوّن من أراضٍ سهليةٍ منبسطةٍ وإلى جانبها أراض مرتفعة. فأراضيها ترتفع عن مستوى سطح البحر بين 50م و546م.
يحدّ حيفا وقضاؤها من الشّمال قضاء عكا، ومن الجنوب قضاء طولكرم، ومن الشرق قضاءا جنين والناصرة، ومن الغرب البحر الأبيض المتوسّط. وقد انتقلت حيفا في أوائل القرن العشرين من قريةٍ متواضعةٍ لصيّادي الأسماك إلى مرفأٍ مُهمٍ حيث أصبح ميناؤها الحديث الذي افتُتِح عام 1933 من أكبر موانئ البحر الأبيض المتوسّط.








ارتبطت حيفا بشبكة طرق مُعبّدة وخطّ حديد القنطرة- غزة- اللّد- حيفا. وفي حيفا تمّ بناء مصفاة لتكرير البترول عام 1933. وعلى ساحلها ينتهي خط أنابيب بترول العراق، كركوك، المتوقّف حاليًا. كلّ ذلك ساهم في تطوّر ونمو حيفا واتّساع التجارة والصناعة فيها.
ومن الصناعات التي قامت في المدينة صناعة الإسمنت والسّجائر والمغازل والأنسجة. وحيفا كانت مركزًا نشيطًا للحركة الثّقافية والسّياسية والعُمّالية، وعلى أرضها قامت المنظمة الثّورية التي أسسها الشيخ عز الدين القساموفي حيفا صدر خلال فترة 1946 و1980 حوالى 19صحيفة ومجلّة، وانتشرت فيها المطابع والجمعيات والأندية والفِرَق المسرحية.





محطة سكة حديد حيفا (عام 1945)



حيفا هي المدينة الثالثة التي صدرت فيها أهم الصحف العربية والبارزة في فترة ما قبل الحرب العالمية الأولى 1918-1914.
ومن هذه الصحف ما صدرت لفترة قصيرة ومنها من نقلت إلى مدينة حيفا من مدن عربية مجاورة كسوريا ولبنان…
أهم الصحف التي تركت بصمة واضحة وجلية في تاريخ الصحافة في هذه المدينة ومثلتها شانها شان جريدة القدس لمدينة القدس وفلسطين لمدينة يافا..
فقد كانت الكرمل الحيفاوية لصاحبها المرحوم نجيب نصار التي داومت على الصدور حتى الحرب العالمية الثانية..
من ابرز منابر السياسة والفكر في فلسطين التي عانت من معارضة السلطات وملاحقة صاحبها..
ومن تلك الصحف التي برزت في حيفا في ذلك الوقت: الكرمل ، النفير ، النفائس العصرية ، العصا لمن عصا ، آخر ساعة ، والمحبة.





وسط مدينة حيفا (عام 1939)



في أواخر عهد الإنتداب كان في حيفا 20 مدرسةٍ ما بين إسلامية ومسيحية. كما تضمّ حيفا العديد من المناطق والمواقع الأثرية التي تحتوي على آثارٍ من العهود الكنعانية والرومانية والمسيحية والإسلامية، مثل مدرسة الأنبياء وكنيسة مار إلياس المنحوتة في الصّخر. وفيها قلعةٌ بناها الفرنجة وخربة السّمك؛ وتضمّ فسيفساء ومنحوتات صخرية رومانية، ومقام عباس أفندي، وهو معبد للمذهب البهائي.
وعلى سفح جبل الكرمل تقع كنيسة مريم العذراء .








حيفا عبر العصور
(المصدر وفق الموسوعة الحرة ويكبيديـــا)



في أوائل القرن العشرين كانت أكثر المدن الفلسطينية ثقافة ورفعة. واستوطن في المدينة عبر العصور جماعات مختلفة من عرب وأرمن ويونان وفارسيين وألمان وهنود، كما شجع ثيودور هرتسل اليهود على الاستيطان فيها.

في نكبة عام 1948 م، طُرِد وهُجِّر غالبيّة سكان حيفا العرب منها فاستحالوا لاجئين حيث لم يسمح إلا للقليل منهم بالعودة إلى مدينتهم، في حين صادرت دوالة إسرائيل البيوت العربية التي هجَِرت من أهلها. هذا وما زال سكّان حيفا العرب يعانون من المحاولات المتكرّرة لطمس التاريخ والماضي العربي وللتهويد الكلي للمدينة؛ وهو ما نراه في عمليات الهدم الجارية في حي وادي الصليب، وفي تغيير اليافطة الموجودة في مدخل حي وادي الجمال لتحمل الاسم العبري "عين هايام" بأحرف عربية، وفي إهمال البلديات للأحياء العربية القديمة كالحليصة والمحطّة وما إلى ذلك. بالإضافة إلى كل ذلك، فلم يتم بناء أي حي عربي جديد في حيفا منذ 1948، في حين تمّ بناء المئات من الأحياء اليهودية.










حيفا في العصور القديمة

ما زال الغموض يكتنف نشوء المدينة، إذ لم يستطع المؤرخون تحديد الفترة الزمنية التي نشأت فيها المدينة، رغم أن معظم الحفريات الأثرية تشير إلى أن مناطق حوض شرق البحر الأبيض المتوسط، كانت أحد أهم المناطق التي أقام فيها الإنسان حضارته، نظرا لموقعها الجغرافي المتميز، ومناخها المعتدل وخصوبة أرضها، ووفرة المياه فيها، وقد تبين من خلال الاكتشافات الأثرية في المدينة أنها كانت من المدن التي استوطنها الإنسان منذ أقدم العصور . وعند شواطئ حيفا نشبت معركة بين الفلسطينيين والمصريين في عهد رمسيس 1191 ق.م، امتلك الفلسطينيون بعدها الساحل من غزة إلى الجبل، ولما استولى اليهود في عهد يوشع بن نون على فلسطين جعلت حيفا من حصة (سبط منسي). أصبحت تابعة لحكم أشير أحد أسباط بني إسرائيل، بعد سقوط الحكم الكنعاني . وقد تقلبت عليها الأحوال فهدمت وخربت مرات كثيرة في عهود الأمم التي تقلبت على فلسطين، كالآشوريين، و الكلدانيين و الفرس و اليونان و السلوقيين . وفي عام ( 104 م) خضعت حيفا للحكم المصري. 











الفتح العربي الإسلامي

تم فتح حيفا في عهد الخليفة الأموي معاوية بن أبي سفيان، وذلك على يد قائده عمر بن العاص عام 633 م، ونتيجة لذلك بدأت القبائل العربية بالاستقرار في فلسطين، وعلى وجه الخصوص في مناطق الساحل الفلسطيني، ومن أهم القبائل التي استقرت في منطقة حيفا قبيلة بن عامر بن لام في سهل مرج ابن عامر، وقبيلة بن لام في منطقة كفر لام، وبقيت حيفا جزءا من الدولة الإسلامية طيلة العهد الأموي والعباسي .







حيفا في عصر الغزو الفرنجي (الحروب الصليبية)

ضعفت الدولة العباسية في أواخر عهدها، وعجز الخلفاء في السيطرة على أجزاء الدولة الإسلامية المترامية الأطراف، الأمر الذي أدى إلى تمرد بعض الولاة و إعلان قيام دويلاتهم المستقلة عن الدولة الام، وهو ما يعرف في التاريخ بعصر الدويلات، وقد ترتب على ذلك زيادة في ضعف الدولة الإسلامية وتشتتها وفرقتها، مما حدا بالدول الأوروبية إلى إظهار مطامعها بأملاك الدولة الإسلامية من خلال محاولاتها السيطرة على أجزاء من أراضى هذه الدولة بحجة حماية المناطق المقدسة ، وقد أدت هذه الأطماع إلى القيام بعدد من الحملات . ومع بدء الحملة الأولى على الشام بقيادة " جود فري " سقطت حيفا بيد الفرنجة عام 1110م على يد " تنكريد " أحد قادة هذه الحملة .











حيفا في العهد العثماني

انتقلت حيفا إلى العثمانيين في عهد سليم الأول 922هـ – 1516م . وقد أشير إليها في مطلع العهد بأنها قرية في ناحية ساحل عتليت الغربي التابع لسنجق ( لواء ) اللجون، أحد ألوية ولاية دمشق الشام . بدأ العثمانيون منذ النصف الثاني من القرن السادس عشر يعمرون ببطء، وذكرت دفاتر التمليك (الطابو) أن قرية حيفا كانت ضمن قطاع آل طرباي الذين أصبحوا يعرفون باسم الأسرة الحارثية في مرج ابن عامر 885 – 1088هـ / 1480- 1677م .







الاستيطان الألماني في مدينة حيفا

بدأ هذا الاستيطان 1868م، من قبل مجموعة عائلات ألمانية قادمة من جنوب غرب ألمانيا، وقد أقام هؤلاء مستوطنة لهم في القسم الغربي من المدينة، حيث زودوها بكل وسائل الرفاه والتنظيم، فأقاموا المدارس الخاصة بهم وعبدوا الطرق وبنوا الحدائق، ووفروا كل مرافق الخدمات العامة فيها ، ونتيجة لذلك بدأ عدد سكان المستعمرة في التزايد . وتلاحق بناء المستوطنات الألمانية في منطقة الساحل ، حيث أقيمت مستعمرة ثانية عام 1869م في حيفا، ثم مستعمرة ثالثة بجوار سابقتها أطلق عليها اسم شارونا، وقد مهدت هذه المستوطنات في النهاية إلى إقامة أول حي ألماني على الطراز الحديث في المدينة، وهو حي "كارملهايم" في جبل الكرمل .

لا شك أن الألمان ساهموا في تطور مدينة حيفا ، من خلال ما جلبوه من وسائل وأساليب زراعية حديثة.











حيفا في عهد الانتداب البريطاني

بعد خروج بريطانيا منتصرة من الحرب العالمية الأولى عام 1918م، أصبحت فلسطين خاضعة لانتداب البريطاني الذي أقيم على أساس وعد بلفور الذي وعد الحركة الصهيونية بإقامة "وطن قومي" يهودي في فلسطين. في السنوات الأولى من فترة الانتداب شجعت سلطات الانتداب الهجرة اليهودية إلى فلسطين وسهلت عليهم إجراءات شراء الأراضي في منطقة الانتداب. غيرت السلطات البريطانية سياستها في فترة لاحقة، ولكن عدد السكان اليهود في مدينة حيفا ما زال يزيد حتى أصبحوا الأكثرية من بين سكان المدينة في بداية أربعينات القرن ال-20. وقد بلغ عدد التجمعات اليهودية الجديدة التي أقيمت في قضاء حيفا خلال فترة الانتداب 62 تجامعا سكنيا.

في خطة تقسيم فلسطين من 1947 وقعت حيفا ضمن حدود الدولة اليهودية الموعودة حيث قررت لجنة الأمم المتحدة أن تكون المدينة الميناء الرئيسي لهذه الدولة. وفي 21 أبريل 1948 أبلغ الحاكم العسكري البريطاني العرب قرار الجلاء عن حيفا في حين كان قد أبلغ الجانب الصهيوني بذلك قبل أربعة أيام وكان هذه الإعلان إشارة البدء للقوات الصهيونية خطتها في الاستيلاء على المدينة.





منطقة وادي الكرمل






مكانة حيفا عند العرب و المسلمين

تعتبر العديد من التيارات الإسلامية و القومية العربية أن حيفا هي مدينة فلسطينية محتلة منذ الانتداب البريطاني وأن السلطة الإسرائيلية على المدينة هي سلطة احتلال ويجب مقاومته لتحرير حيفا وباقي فلسطين المحتلة .





صورة مأخوذة من جبل الكرمل






مما قيل عن حيـــــــفا



الشاعر الفلسطيني محمود درويش :
أُحبّ البحار التي سأحبُّ
أحبُّ الحقولَ التي سأحبُّ
ولكنًّ قطرة ماءٍ بمنقارِ قبّرة في
حجارةِ حيفا
تعادِلُ كلَّ البحار

الشاعر أحمد دحبور من مقدمة ديوانه :
"حيفا هذه ليست مدينة، إنها الجنة ومن لا يصدق فليسأل أمّي،
- يمة ... خُذيني إلى حيفا.
- غدًا تكبر، يا حبيبي، وتأخذني أنت إليها .."

وقيل أيضا:

عندما قرأت ما كتبته اختي الأنثى
تذكرت ماقيل على لسان حيفا 
حيفا تئن اما سمعت انين حيفا
وشممت عن بعد شذا الليمون صيفا 
تبكي فان لمحت وراء الأفق طيفا 
سألته عن يوم الخلاص متى وكيفا
هي لاتريدك ان تعيش العمر ضيفا
هي لاتريدك ان تعيش العمر ضيفا 
هي لاتريدك ان تعيش العمر ضيفا
فورائك الارض التي ربت خطاك 
وتود يوما في شبابك لو تراك


وقيل أيضا:
حيفا
والبحر الجميل 
والشاطئ الرملي
حيفا
وليالي القمر
في ليلي المخملي
حيفا
قصة العمر 
واسطورة الحب الجوهري
حيفا
انا لاانسى ليالي حيفا
ولن انسى المطر والطيف




معلم (قبّة عبّاس) أشهر معالم مدينة حيفا






حيـــــــــــفا اليوم
مدينة حيفا بالصور




حيفا، الميناء ومزار الباب




برج حيفا




أبراج مصفاة حيفا لتكرير البترول




مبنى البحث والتطوير لشركة مايكروسوفت




قطار الأنفاق في مدينة حيفا




منظر بحري لميناء مدينة حيفا





تعرّف على مدينة حيفا عبر الشبكة 

بلدات وقرى مدينة حيفا 
http://www.palestineremembered.com/a...sSnapshot.html 

إحصائيات وخرائط 
http://www.palestineremembered.com/H.../ar/index.html 

تذوّق المقالات الادبية عن حيفا 
http://www.palestineremembered.com/H....html#Articles 

مدينة حيفا عبر الأقمار الصناعية 
http://www.palestineremembered.com/H...lliteView.html 




شيخ عجوز يحدّث عن حيفا
وأشواقنا تزداد

كان ذالك في نيسان 1948.. في التاسع عشر من هذا الشهر الربيعي سقطت حيفا.. كان جنود بريطانيا يجمعون امتعتهم، بعد ان سلموا اسلحتهم لقوات الهاجانا، استعدوا لمغادره هذه المدينه التي انتعشت فيها التجاره وازدهرت في السنوات الخاليه. واول خبر وصل عن دير ياسين روى كيف كان الجزارون يشقون بطن المرأه الحامل ويمزقون حناجر الاطفال ويطوفون بجثث القتلى عند باب الساهره.. واذاعات العرب وبريطانيا العظمى ترعب قلوب الناس بما سيفعله اليهود للعرب الذين سيبقون في بيوتهم.. كانت مدافعهم تقصف المدينه من عمارة البرج، هرب اليهود لمنطقة الهدار.. وظل العرب تحت القصف المركز، وصرير المدافع.. وسمعوا نداءات تقول لهم: ابقوا في بيوتكم ولا تغادروا الوطن! لكن المدينه الحالمه افزعتها "بومبايه" (قنبله) سقطت على المحطه، واخرى على الساعه التي كانت "تشبه ساعة لندن"، واخرى على شكل برميل معبأ بالبارود دحرجوه على الدرج النازل الى وادي النسناس واخرى.. واخرى.. وأخذ جيش الهجانا ينظف الاحياء العربيه من أهاليها.. "كان الانجليز يدخلوا على البيوت ويسألوا: بعدكم قاعدين؟ اليهود راح يدبحوكم اذا بقيتم في بيوتكم! احملوا اغراضكم ويالله عالبور (الميناء).. الانجليز لعبوا اللعبه القذره.. من جهه يصرحوا انهم بيدعموا الملك ضد اليهود ومن جهه ثانيه ما تركوا قطعة سلاح الا وسلموهم اياها..وكانوا يساعدوهم على تهجيرنا.. كل ما شافوا عربي كانوا يسوقوه للجمارك..جمعوا العرب عند المينا واغلقوا عليهم خط الرجعه..وصارت هالقوارب تحمل وترمي في صور وصيدا، الناس كانت مرعوبه.. من الاخبار اللي سمعوها عن معاملة الجيش.. تركوا بيوتهم مثل ما هي..الخبز في الفرن.. والطبيخ عالنار..السوق تركوه مفتوح،صارت توصل سيارات وتحمل في البضاعه، نهبوا كل شيئ القمح والاكل وادوات الكهرباء.. وهدموا بيوت جديده وباعوا حديدها وحجارها للناس.. أنا وزوجتي واولادي تخبينا في دار القلعاوي.. قلت: والله باقي حتى لو ذبحوني أنا واولادي وعملوا منا سرسيسو.. كنا نبعث الولد ناحية الحسبة ليطل على جيوش الملك عبد الله اذا وصلت مثل ما وعدنا.. العلامة على رؤوسهم طاقية فيصلية وعلى رأسها حربة.. لا شفنا طواقي ولا يحزنون.. راحت علينا وعلى اللي ركبوا في الشخاتير.. بعد يومين رجعت على دارنا، لقيت الدار فارغه وما فيها شيئ.. شفته في عيني.. كان ختيار أشكنازي فرغ الدار وما ترك فيها غير ورقة النفوس.. قلت في نفسي، يالله، على الاقل حافظوا على اسماء اولادنا".

حيفا لم تمسح من خريطه هذا الوطن.. لكن معالمها تتغير وتتبدل،حيفا عتيقة وحيفا جديدة.. واحدة نعرفها نحن وواحدة لا يعرفها الا أولئك الذين تمر في ذاكرتهم ايام البوابة الشرقية وسوق الشوام وبندر التجار والقشلي.. كما مرت السنوات الطويله.. نذكر الكثير وفي الذاكرة تهترىء أكثر الاشياء.. تختفي.. يأكلها صدأ هذه الايام، تتحول الى صور وخيالات تنخز في القلب وتجرح العاطفة، وماذا نطلب من شيخ تشقق وجهه، وينتظر قدوم الساعة الى أن يفرجها ربك مع "هال.. حرمونا نعمة الحياة، وقطعونا، ومزقونا وشتتوا أولادنا..

وكيف يمكن ان نسجل كل شيئ عن حيفا؟ قلنا، نذكر القليل، القليل، لعل شيخنا العربجي ينبش معالمها المخفيه، في الذاكرة، او أطلال جامع الجريني أو حمام الباشا الذي تلمع على سطع قبته نتوءات الزجاج الازرق كلما طلعت الشمس ومسحت خيوطها عمود فيصل الرخامي ، الذي اقيم على قبر الشيخ مبارك.

" أهالي حيفا القديمه، كانوا فقراء، حجاره وصيادين سمك.. كانوا يقلعوا الحجار من وادي رشميا ويبيعوها، وبعدين لما جاء الانخليز، ووسعوا البور (الميناء) صارت العالم تشتغل في البور.. رفعت كان صياد ماهر، "فش منه وقدام" كان عنده حمار أسود، يوقف على ظهر الحمار، ويمد نظره للبحر، كان يشوف أفواج السمك جاي، يرمي شبكته، ما تفلت منه ولا سمكه.. راحت الايام واجت الايام، وهالبحر صار يجيب ناس ويقذف ناس، "ولانشات" دار أبو زيد تحمل هالعرب..








إخوتي أخواتي في منتديات الحصن
قد أكون قد شوّقتكم وزاد شوقكم برجعتنا الى ديارنا
ألا إن غداً لناظــــــــــره لقريب 

حيفا لا يُروى عنها بصفحة او صفحات بل تحتاج الى المئات من الأجزاء
ولكن.. حيفا في قلوبنا جميعا ومهما تحدّثنا فلن يصف الكلام لذة الشوق الى (حيفا)
أترككم بحفظ الله ومع مدينة الناصرة في الأسبوع المقبل

أحبكم في الله 
















*أنظر في مواضيع متصلة:*


*0 مدينة النـــــاصرة* 
*0 مدينة عكـــــــــــا*

*0 مدينة يـــــــــافــا* 
*0 مدينة صفـــــــــد*

0 مدينة طبريـــــــا

----------


## شذى البنفسج

واوووووووووووووووو موضوع بجنن وصور بتعقد ..
ما شفت اجمل من هيك .. ما شاء الله ..
يسلمووووووووو دياتك عالمجهود الرائع ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align] يبلغ عدد سكان مدينة حيفا 270400، 91.1% منهم يهود، 4.8% عرب مسيحيون، 3.8% عرب مسلمون و0.1% دروز


[align=center][/align]أي أن فلسطينيي عام 1948 أقليّة ، فلا تستغربوا أحبّتي ما يلاقوه من عنصرية وقمع وتهجير وسرقة لأراضيهم  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اكييييييييييييد ما بننسى ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يخرب بيت اليهود ليش همه لما احتلو هاي المناطق الرائعة الجمال احتلوها من قليل ..!!؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> واوووووووووووووووو موضوع بجنن وصور بتعقد ..
> ما شفت اجمل من هيك .. ما شاء الله ..
> يسلمووووووووو دياتك عالمجهود الرائع ..




ما تنسي شذى اني زرت حيفا شخصيا والقول مش متل الشوف!

مهما نوصف ما بنوصف شي

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> ما تنسي شذى اني زرت حيفا شخصيا والقول مش متل الشوف!
> 
> 
> مهما نوصف ما بنوصف شي


 

اه صحيح انت زرتها .. وحكيت عنها ..
يا ريت انا ازورها ..  :Eh S(2):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]حيفا من عام 486 ق.م مدينة مأهولة بالسكان
وذات نهضة عمرانية منذ العام 1812م

تخيلوا مدى رقي مدينة حيفا بالنسبة لكل دول المنطقة منذ ذلك الوقت

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

معلومات رااااااائعة جدا ..
يعطيك الف عافية عالمجهود ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اه صحيح انت زرتها .. وحكيت عنها ..
> يا ريت انا ازورها ..




إنشالله قريبــــــــا بندخل حيفا وبترجع البلاد وبنرجع لأراضينا وبحرنا

قعدة على شط البحر مع الهوا الغربي بالمسا بتحس حالك بالجنة  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

انت ما شاء الله عليك خبير بمدن فلسطين وبالعائلات ..
هلا احكيلي في خطيب ب حيفا ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]عـــــــــــــــافـــــــــــــــاك الله وحقق أمنياتك

آمين

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> إنشالله قريبــــــــا بندخل حيفا وبترجع البلاد وبنرجع لأراضينا وبحرنا
> 
> 
> قعدة على شط البحر مع الهوا الغربي بالمسا بتحس حالك بالجنة


 

اميييييييييين يا رب وان شاء الله النصر قريب ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> عـــــــــــــــافـــــــــــــــاك الله وحقق أمنياتك
> 
> آمين


 
آميـــــــــن ..  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

انا حابه ازور القدس كمان  ..  :Eh S(2):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

عائلة الخطيب من العائلات المقدسية وليست من حيفا

في القدس في ديوان عائلة الخطيب وتضم اكثر من 3000 عائلة  :Smile:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> عائلة الخطيب من العائلات المقدسية وليست من حيفا
> 
> 
> في القدس في ديوان عائلة الخطيب وتضم اكثر من 3000 عائلة


 
بعرف انه بالقدس مشان هيك حكيت حابه ازورها ..
بس فكرت انه في كمان ب حيفا ..
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

جميع ال الخطيب مردهم واصلهم واحد .. سواء يالي بالاردن او يالي بفلسطين وبلبنان وسوريا واليمن .. انا هيك بعرف ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> بعرف انه بالقدس مشان هيك حكيت حابه ازورها ..
> بس فكرت انه في كمان ب حيفا ..




كلامك في منو

يوجد في حيفا وبعد بحثي في النت عائلة
الخطيب الكناني

يعني موجودة  :Smile: 

على فكرة عائلة الخطيب موجودة في معظم مناطق فلسطين بس مركزها القدس

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]هاد جزء يسير من عائلات القدس
اللي بطلع اسم عيلته ينبسط  :Smile: 



بركات 

كتّاب 
باكير 
النيادي 
الظاهري 
قريطم 
المملوك 

الديسي 
الكالوتي 
الكرنز
العلمي 
الدجاني 
السموم 
الخواجه 

ال نجم 
الاشهب 
الامام 
النشاشيبي 
العفيفي 
الخالدي 

الخطيب 
ابو اسعود 
انسيبة 
مصلح 
أبو عصب 
أبوسيدو 

ظاهر 
طمره 
ابو الهيجاء 
كمال 
السمان 
اللوح 

alkattan 
العارف 
الضيف 
منى السعدي 
جابر 
al hidmi 

ghosheh 
طوطح 
الشهابي 
AL BASITY 
الباسطي 
الفرج 

ال محمد 
دبش 
الفرا 
العقاد 
جلنمبو 
الركايبى 

الدعامسة 
العسلي 
غنام 
Nemer 
ابو الحاج 
الزهراني 

الغامدي 
آل مرضي 
االقطب 
الجراح 
الطوخي 
حماد 

سُميره 
خورشيد 
سويد 
العلقم 
الخميس 
ALFAKHOURI 

faroun 
الخنين 
المغربي 
حمادة 
عطية 
atallah 

ابوغربية 
الشلبي 
الترعاني 
العشاري 
Halabi 
عبازة 

al-amad 
ABU MAIZER 
نعمان 
Aweidah 
العمد 
الخطيب الكناني 

الفتياني 
جودة 
mouakket 
ANTAR 
TOUROJMAN 
AMIREH 

SALIBA 
BAZBAZ 
HALLAK 
TANGO 
ANDALAFT 
MAJLATON 

HAWEELEH 
HABEEB 
ZANANEERI 
MOUSTAKLEM 
ABOUDY 
MOUROUSS 

HAZOO 
SENIORA 
KHANNO 
ELAJRAB 
TESSAWAA 
LUBAT 

ELTOUBEH 
ASSFOUR 
Dajani 
اهديب 
Khoury 
الجعفري 

درويش 
hindiyeh 
السليمي 
abu gharbieh 
Darwish 
عفيفي 

أبو موسى 
دلال 
الرقب 
الجاعوني 
عبد اللطيف 
سيد الجوادى 

البشيتي 
هلال 
منا دي 
دباغ 
عز ري 
ملو ج 

قضماني 
Al-Daqaq 
Izhiman 
Khader 
Maatook 
Abdulatif 

جعفر 
ابو هلال 
الأفغاني 
carmi 
Al-Ansari 
الأنصاري 

مطاوع 
ابو عرفة 
العبودي 
Al Kurdi 
بدريه 
أبوفرحة 

ABU FARHA 
Abden 
Sharaf 
Al-Nammari 
صلاح 
الترك 

قطينه 
Bitar 
صبح 
BAZAZO 
Al-Hussaini 
سبيت 

الزيودي 
العبدولي 
ابو الهوى 
ابو غنام 
ألصياد 
ابو سبيتان 

خويص 
السالم 
ABU-Latifeh 
الرفاعي 
بدر 
مشحور 

متولي 
آل برهوم 
لحســــينى 
al-zeera 
خرطبيل 
قطينة 

باسم السعدي 
boussenine 
بوسنين 
ALRIMAWI 
ABO GARBIA 
الجمعان 

كراكرة 
عصفور 
GHGHFGT 
al-hedra 
آل خرشه 
العريان 

AL-BEETAR 
ZALATEEMO 
الدرة 
غريب 
ترزي 
الدقــــاق 
الحســــينى 
عودة 
البراهيم 
المقدسي

----------


## شذى البنفسج

ما شاء الله عائلتنا كبيرة ووين ما تروح هون بالاردن او بفلسطين بتلاقي خطيب ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> هاد جزء يسير من عائلات القدس
> اللي بطلع اسم عيلته ينبسط 
> 
> 
> 
> بركات 
> 
> كتّاب 
> باكير 
> ...


 
طلعت ( الخطيب +الخطيب الكناني)

----------


## شذى البنفسج

حيفا اجمل العواصم العربية ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]عائلات حيفا كثيرة جدا تحتاج لجمع وجهد وانشاء الله سأجمع ما أستطيع قريبـــــــــا

متل ما قلت بضل موضوعي ناقص وبحاجة للمزيد

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> حيفا اجمل العواصم العربية ..



ما بالغت بالوصف

هي هيك واكتر  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## شذى البنفسج

التلفريك الموجود في الجهة الغربية من المدينة (ستيلى مارس).

----------


## شذى البنفسج

منظر عام لميناء حيفا المسلوب بالاتجاه الشرقي

----------


## شذى البنفسج

منظر عام لمركز المدينة ويظهر جزء من الميناء.

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> منظر عام لميناء حيفا المسلوب بالاتجاه الشرقي





راااااااااااااااااااااائعة جدا

لاحظوا التطور العمراني الرهيب في حيفا
إضافة لطبيعة المنطقة الخلابة

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الجهة الغربية من حيفا،

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الجهة الغربية من حيفا،





لاحظوا ميدان السفينة الغارقة.. تم انتشالها من قعر البحر ووضعت رمزا تذكاريا

رهيييييييييييييييييبة جدا

----------


## شذى البنفسج

Haifa - حيفا : منظر في حي وادي النسناس الفلسطيني. 2001

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> لاحظوا ميدان السفينة الغارقة.. تم انتشالها من قعر البحر ووضعت رمزا تذكاريا
> 
> 
> رهيييييييييييييييييبة جدا


 
ما شاء الله عليك عارف كل شي..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

Haifa - حيفا : منظر عام من جبل الكرمل في الاتجاه الشمالي. 2001

----------


## شذى البنفسج

ما حد متفاعل بالموضوع غيري وغيرك ..
يالله مش مشكلة ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

- حيفا : قبر او ضريح لسيدنا الخضر / إلياس الموجود غربي حيفا. 2001

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]وادي النسناس

من أجمل ما قد تراه عيناك

----------


## شذى البنفسج

المرة الجاي رح نحط مدينة من الاردن ونجمع صور الها ماشي ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]حيفا لا تخلو يوميا من المهرجانات والسباقات البرية والبحرية ولعل طبيعتها الخلابة تحتّم ألا يمر يوم دون أن يقولوا (حيـــــــــفا)  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

انابتهمني هالبلاد كتير وبتعنيلي كتير ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> المرة الجاي رح نحط مدينة من الاردن ونجمع صور الها ماشي ..




ما بتحس بالنعمة الا لما نفقدها

في بلدنا الاردن كلنا بنعرف كل شي ربنا يحرس هالبلد ويعم الأمن فيها ويحفظ جلالة سيدنا عبد الله ابو الحسين

بس هديك البلاد صارت شبه منسية وهاد الدافع لطرح هيك مواضيع  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انابتهمني هالبلاد كتير وبتعنيلي كتير ..




ارض المحشر ارض الرباط مهد الانبياء ومهد الاديان وارضنا المسلوبة

اكيد بتعني الك والي ولكل مسلم وعربي وغيور وبتعني الكتييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## شذى البنفسج

حيفا من مدن ما قبل التاريخ، فقد عثر الباحثون على بقايا هياكل بشرية في أراضيها تعود بتاريخها إلى العصر الحجري وكان العرب الكنعانيون هم أول من سكن مناطق حيفا وعمروها وبنوا الكثير من مدنها وقراها . كلمة حيفا عربية أصلها من حف بمعن شاطئ أو من (الحيفة) بمعنى الناحية وقد أطلق عليها عبر العصور المختلفة أسماء متعددة ولكنها احتفظت باسمها العربي . وحيفا هي مركز القضاء وتعتبر ثالثة المدن الكبرى في فلسطين بعد القدس ويافا وتقع على ساحل البحر المتوسط بالقرب من رأس خليج عكا الجنوبي وساحلها ممتد من الشمال الشرقي إلى الجنوي الغربي على سفح جبل الكرمل . بلغت مساحة مدينة حيفا عام 1945 حوالي (54305) دونمات وقدر عدد سكانها عام 1922 حوالي (24634) نسمة ، وفي عام 1945 حوالي (138300) نسمة وفي عام 1948 انخفض ليصل إلى (88893) نسمة وفي عام 1970 بلغ حوالي (1700) نسمة . وقدساهم موقع حيفا الجغرافي في نموها العمراني والتجاري والسياحي ومما زاد من أهمية المدينة وجود خط سكة حديد الحجاز الذي امتد عام 1905 وأيضاً خط سكة حديد حيفا -القاهرة ، ثم ميناؤها الذي انشأه العثمانيون عام 1908 الذي اعتبر في عام 1947 من أكبر موانئ شرقي البحر المتوسط بعد الاسكندرية . وتعد حيفا كذلط النقطة البحرية التي تنتهي إليها خط أنابيب بترول العراق بالإضافة لبناء مصفاة البترول التابعة لشركة التكرير المتحدة في حيفا عام 1933 كل هذه العومل ساعدت على توسيع تجارة حيفا وصناعتها وازدهارها ومن الصناعات العديدة التي قامت في المدينة صناعة الأسمنت والسجائر والمغازل والأنسجة . وقد كانت حيفا مركزاً نشطا للحركة الثقافية والسياسية وللحركة العمالية التقدمية وعلى أرضها قامت المطابع والجمعيات والنوادي والفرق المسرحية وفي أواخر عهد الانتداب كان في حيفا حوالي 20 مدرسة ما بين إسلامية ومسيحية . وضمت حيف العديد من المواقع والمناطق الأثرية التي تحتوي على آثار من العهود الكنعانية والرومانية والمسيحية والاسلامية مثل : مدرسة الانبياء وكنيسة مارالياس المنحوتة في الصخر ، وقرية رشمية وفيها قلعة بناها الفرنجة وخربة تل السمك وتضم فسيفساء ومنحوتات صخرية رومانية ومقام عباس وفيه معبد للمذهب البهائي وعلى سفح جبل الكرمل تقع كنيسة مريم العذراء . في الفترة ما بين 21023 ابريل عام 1948 سقطت مدينة حيفا في أيدي المنظمات الصهيونية المسلحة بعد معارك دامية خاضها المجاهدون الثوار دفاعا عن حيفا وقراها وقد ارتكب الصهاينة بعد احتلالهم للمدينة مذابح تقشعر لها الأبدان فقتلوا ونهبوا ما وجدوه في منازل العرب من مال ومتاع وراحوا يلقون بحثث القتلى أمام الأشخاص الذين اختاروا البقاء في منازلهم ليخافوا ويتركوا منازلهم كما حولوا المساجد إلى اصطبلات ووضعوا فيها الدواب وزخر بحر حيفا بمئات السفن الصغيرة والقوارب ، تقل أغلب السكان متوجهين إلى المنفى وهاجر من حيفا عام 1948 حوالي 75ألف عربي .

----------


## شذى البنفسج

كل شي حلو في حيفا!

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]إضافات رائعة يا شذى

تخيلي مدى قدم المدينة ووجود الحضارة فيها.. حيفا كانت منذ الازل المدينة التي لا تقهر في وجه كل الحاقدين.. فقد كانت عيون العالم دائما متجهة نحو ( حيفـــــــــــــــــــــــــا)  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

ولاوووووووو شو انا مقدمة ولا شي ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يعطيك الف عافية مرة تانية ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

يا الله شو حلوة حيفا الله

----------


## غسان

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

إخوتي أخواتي في منتديات الحصن
قد أكون قد شوّقتكم وزاد شوقكم برجعتنا الى ديارنا
ألا إن غداً لناظــــــــــره لقريب 
حيفا لا يُروى عنها بصفحة او صفحات بل تحتاج الى المئات من الأجزاء
ولكن.. حيفا في قلوبنا جميعا ومهما تحدّثنا فلن يصف الكلام لذة الشوق الى (حيفا)
أترككم بحفظ الله ومع مدينة الناصرة في الأسبوع المقبل 

يسلموا علىالموضوع الشيق اذا بدك بساعدتك بالموضوع لانو الي نفس اكتب عن مدينة نابلس شو رأيك يا هدوء عاصف

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> إخوتي أخواتي في منتديات الحصن
> 
> قد أكون قد شوّقتكم وزاد شوقكم برجعتنا الى ديارنا
> ألا إن غداً لناظــــــــــره لقريب 
> حيفا لا يُروى عنها بصفحة او صفحات بل تحتاج الى المئات من الأجزاء
> ولكن.. حيفا في قلوبنا جميعا ومهما تحدّثنا فلن يصف الكلام لذة الشوق الى (حيفا)
> أترككم بحفظ الله ومع مدينة الناصرة في الأسبوع المقبل 
> 
> يسلموا علىالموضوع الشيق اذا بدك بساعدتك بالموضوع لانو الي نفس اكتب عن مدينة نابلس شو رأيك يا هدوء عاصف


  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*نابلس* إحدى أكبر المدن الفلسطينية سكاناً وأهمها موقعاً. هي عاصمة فلسطين الاقتصادية ومقر أكبر الجامعات الفلسطينية. قُدر عدد سكانها بحوالي 135,000 نسمة عام 2006. تعتبر نابلس عاصمة شمال الضفة الغربية إضافةً إلى كونها مركزاً لمحافظة نابلس التي يبلغ عدد قراها 56 قرية ويقدر عدد سكانها بقرابة 336,380 نسمة حسب إحصاءات عام 2006. تُعرف أيضا بأسماء *جبل النار*، *دمشق الصغرى*، *عش العلماء*، وفي العهد الروماني كانت تُعرف باسم _Flavia Neapolis_.
خضعت نابلس لحكم العديد من الأباطرة الرومان على مدى 2,000 سنة. وفي القرنين الخامسوالسادس للميلاد أدّى نزاع بين سكان المدينة من السامريينوالمسيحيين إلى بروز عدد من الإنتفاضات السامرية ضد الحكم البيزنطي، قبل أن تقوم الإمبراطورية بإخماد ثوراتهم هذه بعنف، مما أدى لاضمحلال عددهم في المدينة. فتح العربالمسلمون، في زمن خلافةأبي بكر الصديق، هذه المدينة وباقي فلسطينوالشام، وفي هذا العهد عُرّب اسمها ليصبح نابلس بدلاً من _نيابوليس_، وازداد عدد المسلمين من سكانها وأخذت البعض من كنائسها ومعابدها السامرية تتحول إلى مساجد شيئاً فشيئاً. سقطت نابلس تحت الحكم الصليبي عام 1099 قبل أن تعود لحكم المسلمين الأيوبيينوالمماليك بعدهم.
أصبحت نابلس عاصمة مقاطعة _جبل نابلس_، في العهد العثماني، وكانت في هذه الفترة سنجقا تابع لولاية دمشق. خضعت المدينة للحكم المصري الذي دام تسع سنوات في بلاد الشام، في العقد الثالث من القرن التاسع عشر، قبل أن تعود للحكم العثماني، فالبريطاني، عندما انهزمت الدولة العثمانية في الحرب العالمية الأولى وخضعت فلسطين للإنتداب البريطاني. سقطت نابلس تحت الاحتلال الإسرائيلي عام 1967 حين سقطت الضفة الغربية بأكملها.
تُشتهر المدينة بصناعة الصابون القديمة، و بالكنافة النابلسية، التي تعتبر من أشهر الحلويات الشرقية في بلاد الشام.







وهي بعض صور لمدينة جبل النار  " نابلس "  وباتمنى تغير اسم موضوعك لاسم مدن فلسطين الحبيبة

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يسلمو عبد الله ..
كل مدن فلسطين احلى من بعض ليش الحكي ..
كلها جنات ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

هاي صورة لنابلس ..

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

:Eh S(2):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Eh S(2):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

دوار في حيفا

----------


## شذى البنفسج

منظر لوسط مدينة حيفا. 1990

----------


## شذى البنفسج

حيفا : منظر ليلي لميناء حيفا. 1990

----------


## شذى البنفسج

صور لمبنى السرايى بعد تدميره عندما سقطت المدينة

----------


## شذى البنفسج

حيفا : صورة للمعبد البهائي سنة 1953 من الحي الالماني

----------


## شذى البنفسج

حيفا : منظر عام من القمر الصناعي للمدينة والمناطق المحيطة. 1990

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]وهي بعض صور لمدينة جبل النار " نابلس " وباتمنى تغير اسم موضوعك لاسم مدن فلسطين الحبيبة 


[align=center][/align]أخي العزيز عبدالله
مرورك اكثر من رائع
نوّرت الصفحات والله

في الأسبوع الماضي وفي المقدمة اللي طرحتها كنت حددت انو هاد الموضوع مخصص عن مدن فلسطين المحتلة عام 1948 لسبب أنو هالمدن أصبحت شبه منسية، وصار يعتبرها معظم الناس (اسرائيل) وهاد الكلام مرفوض قطعا لإنها هاي بلادنا وما بننسى شبر واحد منها.. كل مدن فلسطين رائعة الجمال وانشاء الله سأعرّج على كل مدن فلسطين الحبيبة، وانت يا اخي كفّيت ووفيت موضوعك راااااااااااااائع جدا واشد على ايدك، بتقدر انت تطرح مواضيع اسبوعية عن مدن الضفة في الوقت اللي بستمر انا فيه بنهجي اللي طرحته شو رأيك؟؟؟ يلاااااااا بدنا تطرح في الأسبوع القادم موضوع عن مدينة من مدن الضفة وانا في شوق ولهفة للتمتع في صور بلادنا الجميلة  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ???... why ...???

من كل المدن التي قد عشت ولم اعش في ها هي حيفا 

انا اشكرك علي الصور والكلام وخصوصن الشعر بس لي الملاحضة صور حيفا الحالية هي من صونع اليهود بسب ان اليهود هم المستعمرون هاي معلومة مدكورة او غير مدكورة 
وشكرا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> من كل المدن التي قد عشت ولم اعش في ها هي حيفا 
> 
> انا اشكرك علي الصور والكلام وخصوصن الشعر بس لي الملاحضة صور حيفا الحالية هي من صونع اليهود بسب ان اليهود هم المستعمرون هاي معلومة مدكورة او غير مدكورة 
> وشكرا





اخي الكريم مررت وتركت آثارا في قلبي
حرّكت في بالي الخواطر والكلمات
وجعلتني رغما عني أقول (شكراااااااااااااااااااااا)  :Smile: 

بالنسبة لحيفا انها من صنع اليهود فأقول:
طبيعة حيفا أجمل بكتييييييييييييييير من نهضة العمران الموجودة فيها
ولو لم تكن بأيدي ليهود لكانت ايضا بهذه الصورة
إذ أن طبيعة المنطقة تحتّم أن تكون بهذه الصورة لا أكثر
وانظر اخي الكريم الى مدن رام الله وغزة مثلا.. انها تفوق بالتقدم والحضارة العمرانية أكثر بكثير من أي عاصمة عربية والصور هي الشاهد ذلك غير أن مدن الضفة والقطاع تعاني من حصار خانق..
دعني اقول أن الشعب الفلسطيني يمعن في بناء الحضارة وهي ليست حكرا للكيان الغاصب..

دمت بوِد  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يسلمو عبد الله ..
> كل مدن فلسطين احلى من بعض ليش الحكي ..
> كلها جنات ..


 
أكيد فلسطين كلها  جنة على الارض 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> اخي الكريم مررت وتركت آثارا في قلبي
> 
> حرّكت في بالي الخواطر والكلمات
> وجعلتني رغما عني أقول (شكراااااااااااااااااااااا)  
> بالنسبة لحيفا انها من صنع اليهود فأقول:
> طبيعة حيفا أجمل بكتييييييييييييييير من نهضة العمران الموجودة فيها
> ولو لم تكن بأيدي ليهود لكانت ايضا بهذه الصورة
> إذ أن طبيعة المنطقة تحتّم أن تكون بهذه الصورة لا أكثر
> وانظر اخي الكريم الى مدن رام الله وغزة مثلا.. انها تفوق بالتقدم والحضارة العمرانية أكثر بكثير من أي عاصمة عربية والصور هي الشاهد ذلك غير أن مدن الضفة والقطاع تعاني من حصار خانق..
> ...


 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

صورة لنابلس ..

----------


## الفتح الأبيض

مشكوووووووووووور جدا

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:04f8b3e14f:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مشكوووووووووووور جدا





> 





*أخي العزيز*

*بنت خالتي الغالية*


*سَلِمَت يُمنــــــــاكُم*

----------


## ميرنا

:SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## samo

:Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## أريج الحرية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد


تحياتي

----------


## abuslayeh

موضوع رااائع 

جهودكم مشكورة

----------


## دموع الغصون

حيفا .. لكي لا ننسى .. كيف ننسى فلسطينية الحبيبة  .. سلسلة رائعة لتعريف بأهم و أبرز مدن فلسطين  .. معلومات رائعة وقيمة جداً مزودة بالصور ..كل الشكر والتقدير على المجهود الجبار ..ننتظر المزيد والمزيد من المدن الفلسطينية 
*... 
دموع الغصون*

----------

